# May production status...



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

For May production people or others interested in the 'flow'.

- 4/22, put down $1K deposit on silver gray/alcantara ZHP with xenons and moonroof.
- 4/24, got production number
- 4/25, Owner's Circle updated to my exact configuration and notes an estimated production date of 5/30.
- 5/2, BMWNA told me that my car went 150.
- 5/4, Owner's Circle updated to show VIN and estimated production date of 5/16 (which also happens to be MY birthday!)
- 5/12, BMWNA told me that my car went 152.

After looking at the Wallenius site I think my car should get on the appropriately named vessel, Grand Race, for a 5/25 voyage. It should hit Port Hueneme on 6/17 and be in the desert a week or so later!


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

BMWNA told me yesterday that my car completed production on the 9th! :banana: 

On the website it still says 5/16 estimated time of production, and I also got a Vin# 
I should check the boat schedules out and see if my car will get on one soon. How long from prod to getting to the port? Normally on previous cars I've ordered it has taken a couple of days. Anyone who ordered a car recently can give me a ballpark?

I can't wait to sit in the alcantara and feel that clutch!:drive:


----------



## Mike330ZHP (Apr 14, 2003)

I had a 5/9 production date.
4/23-Status 150
5/2-Status 152
5/9-Status 190

So right now I am hoping that it made it on the boat that left 5/12 and would make it to NY on 5/27. I have tried to track the VIN with no luck so far.


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Mike330ZHP said:


> *I had a 5/9 production date.
> 4/23-Status 150
> 5/2-Status 152
> 5/9-Status 190
> ...


I'm in a similar situation as Mike330ZHP. My car started production on 4/22. As of 5/2 it was on a train headed to the port of exit. I have also had no luck tracking it by VIN on the Wallenius Wilhelmsen site.  And, to make it worse, mine has to travel to the west coast.


----------



## OneR2TeeS (Apr 29, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> *For May production people or others interested in the 'flow'.
> 
> - 4/22, put down $1K deposit on silver gray/alcantara ZHP with xenons and moonroof.
> - 4/24, got production number
> ...


How do you check the schedules of the boats?:dunno:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: May production status...*



OneR2TeeS said:


> *How do you check the schedules of the boats?:dunno: *


http://www.2wglobal.com/www/WEP/Toolbox/Appl/CargoTracking/index.jsp


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: May production status...*



OneR2TeeS said:


> *How do you check the schedules of the boats?:dunno: *


Well, you have to get onto the Wallenius Wilhelmsen site (www.2wglobal.com). Navigate through that site (not sure how I did it, but I'm sure you'll find it) and find where you can check shipping by ports. I plugged in Germany to U.S.A. Then it gave me a list of German ports and a list of U.S. ports. I chose Bremerhaven (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) and Port Hueneme, CA. Then it gave a list ships and dates making those trips. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> *For May production people or others interested in the 'flow'.
> 
> - 4/22, put down $1K deposit on silver gray/alcantara ZHP with xenons and moonroof.
> - 4/24, got production number
> ...


Update: Called BMWNA today and they told me production was completed and my car has been released to distribution which is status 160.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Owner's Circle updated tonight to tell me my car is awaiting transport. It appears it is only 1 day or so behind reality pretty consistently for me.


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Me too.
Owners Circle just changed for me to Awaiting Transport. I hope it gets on a train soon and on the boat.


----------



## Hoffa (Mar 19, 2003)

You lucky americans with your owners circle! Damn you! I also have a May build, but up here in Canada, my dealer can't really track it. I wont be able to get the VIN number until it hits port in Halifax. The wait and uncertainty is killing me!!! 

Btw, so a new 330 Coupe with the M Sport pacakge.. wow those are sweet! If it weren't for the terrible 7.95% lease rates on those, and 4.9% on the sedans, I might have regretted my choice!


----------



## Mike330ZHP (Apr 14, 2003)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Me too.
> Owners Circle just changed for me to Awaiting Transport. I hope it gets on a train soon and on the boat. *


I was changed to awaiting transport close to a week ago and no movement yet. My car is going to NY which has the most boats leaving Germany and still nothing. I think there is a boat leaving on the 18th which has a short 11 day trip straight into NY with one other stop. There were some other boats departing in the meantime, but all get to NY on about the same day. If I don't make it on that one, then it's time to get angry.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*My 330i SP is awaiting transport...*

It was finished early this week, and is sitting around collecting dust somewhere near Munich I suppose. I can't wait to see that electric red beauty!!

-Randy


----------



## BazBoy (Apr 30, 2003)

Mike330ZHP said:


> *I was changed to awaiting transport close to a week ago and no movement yet. My car is going to NY which has the most boats leaving Germany and still nothing. I think there is a boat leaving on the 18th which has a short 11 day trip straight into NY with one other stop. There were some other boats departing in the meantime, but all get to NY on about the same day. If I don't make it on that one, then it's time to get angry. *


Me too! :tsk:


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Mike330ZHP said:


> *I was changed to awaiting transport close to a week ago and no movement yet. My car is going to NY which has the most boats leaving Germany and still nothing. I think there is a boat leaving on the 18th which has a short 11 day trip straight into NY with one other stop. There were some other boats departing in the meantime, but all get to NY on about the same day. If I don't make it on that one, then it's time to get angry. *


I feel your pain.:banghead:


----------



## phkh (May 13, 2003)

My original production date was 5/9. The car was actually completed 4/30  Car was shipped on the Carmen 5/8 with original port date for Charleston of 5/21. Today it was changed to 5/23  

wait...wait...wait...

330i ZHP IR/alcantara soon to arrive


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

phkh said:


> *My original production date was 5/9. The car was actually completed 4/30  Car was shipped on the Carmen 5/8 with original port date for Charleston of 5/21. Today it was changed to 5/23
> 
> wait...wait...wait...
> 
> 330i ZHP IR/alcantara soon to arrive *


At least you're on a boat.


----------



## phkh (May 13, 2003)

Owner's Circle now has an ETD of 5/31. Hopefully it won't take the full 8 days from unload to VPC to dealer.

But you're right, at least it is en route.


----------



## Mike330ZHP (Apr 14, 2003)

Had a 5/9 Production Date, completed on 5/2. Owner's Circle got changed yesterday (5/18) to En Route with an Estimated Delivery of 5/30. Still doesn't show up on the WW site when I try to track the VIN. I should call my dealer later to find out what boat I am on so I can get a better idea of when I will actually receive the car.:thumbup:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

UPDATE:
BMWNA told me today that my car arrived at the port on 5/16, so it is status 193 I guess. They told me that this is as much info as they will ever have and for all further info to contact my dealer.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*My car arrived at the port on 5-16 as well...*

And is aboard the TOSCA now! Get your VIN and check the shipping website(Wallenius Wilhelmsen).


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: My car arrived at the port on 5-16 as well...*



RandyB said:


> *And is aboard the TOSCA now! Get your VIN and check the shipping website(Wallenius Wilhelmsen). *


I don't show up yet.

My car needs to go to Port Hueneme and the next ship leaving for there is the Grand Race on the 25th.


----------



## Mike330ZHP (Apr 14, 2003)

Confirmed aboard the Maersk Teal that left on 5/15. Arrives in NY on 5/28. Should take delivery in about 10 days. Now just time to sit back and wait.:thumbup:


----------



## BazBoy (Apr 30, 2003)

Mike330ZHP said:


> *Confirmed aboard the Maersk Teal that left on 5/15. Arrives in NY on 5/28. Should take delivery in about 10 days. Now just time to sit back and wait.:thumbup: *


My Jet Black 330i with ZHP, CWP, Xenon & black leather is on the same boat.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Today is the 25th and the Grand Race left Bremerhaven, should know in a couple days if I'm on it...I just noticed that if I miss it Jupiter Diamond leaves on the 28th...but it has a 35 day (almost two weeks longer than normal) voyage to Port H...geesh...


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, my car is on the Grand Race! Isn't the internet great!

Cargo Id: WBAEV534X3KM 
Booking Number: Bill Number: DE121968 
Vessel: GRAND RACE Port of Origin: BREMERHAVEN 
Voyage: ED315-GRR Port of Destination: PORT HUENEME, CA 
Priority: Customer Ref. Number: 830830501 R B 
Status Port Time (dd/mm/yyyy hh:mm) 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 25/05/2003 10:04 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 23/05/2003 10:03 
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 21/05/2003 10:03


----------



## Mike330ZHP (Apr 14, 2003)

Dealer called today and I am picking up tomorrow. Boat arrived Wednesday night and I am going to be picking up the car Saturday afternoon. Talk about a quick turnaround. OC posted an estimated date of 5/30 so they were right on the mark...almost.


----------



## BazBoy (Apr 30, 2003)

Mike330ZHP said:


> *Dealer called today and I am picking up tomorrow. Boat arrived Wednesday night and I am going to be picking up the car Saturday afternoon. Talk about a quick turnaround. OC posted an estimated date of 5/30 so they were right on the mark...almost. *


Great news. Mine was on the same boat but my dealer has not yet contacted me. I guess it will take a couple of days longer to get to New England. Hope you enjoy your new car.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

...on a truck from SoCal to Scottsdale with delivery date of 6/24...I'm going to be just under the gun for the 'old' MSD program...


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Well, it is HERE!!! One whole week before the current MSD program expires too!

Anyways, I am picking up my ZHP tomorrow evening and will have pics (if you want them) on Wednesday sometime...

FYI the dealer has a black ZHP on the lot if any AZ desert dwellers are lurking...


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> *Anyways, I am picking up my ZHP tomorrow evening and will have pics (if you want them) on Wednesday sometime...
> 
> FYI the dealer has a black ZHP on the lot if any AZ desert dwellers are lurking... *


Well of course we want them. For those of us who don't even have cars yet, enjoying someone else's experience vicariously is all we have.


----------



## loup (Sep 26, 2002)

mine was on the grand to .... its should be at the dealer on wednesday ... hopefully i'm going be able to pick my baby up this weekend


----------

